# A Rookie's First Prize



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Third weekend out and I finally got my first (and second) squirrels!! Lots of fun.....very cool this morning, much more comfortable to hunt.

First squirrel.....I was sitting for about 45 minutes or so and I hear "scratching" behind me, and really close! I slowly turn and get in position. A little squirrel is eating a nut or something about 15-20 yards away. I got him!

Second squirrel.....about 30 minutes later in a different spot I see a squirrel, a little larger than the first and a female, running up the tree. Spotted her pretty easy and took the shot.

A lot more fun walking out of the woods with two than nothing! 

Got home and tried skinning and cleaning. Ok guys, I need more advice here. Did not do good, I mangled that poor thing and didn't get to eat. I have looked atearlier posts on this and tried to do what it said. There was blood everywhere, and millions of little hairs. Also found some of my shotgun pellets. Does it just take practice??? I hate killing them and not getting to eat them, seems wasteful. Any advice??

Here is a link to my picture. I had a blast!


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

One thing I have learned is that I take some plastic bags and skin them right away. It is much easier when they are warm. I was also taught to skin them 
by slicing through the under side of the tail and standing on their hind legs. This is very hard to describe but it works great. Maybe someone else has a web site or can describe this better.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I also use the method Zoar was speaking of. You cut through the hide and meat and bone of the tail from the bottom, leaving the skin on the top of the tail attached. make a cut from the edges of the tail cut down the back of both legs. Then stand on the tail and the flap of skin still attached to it, pressing hard with the ball of your foot, (get your foot as close the where the hide meets the flesh as possible) Now pull on both back legs equally and the hide should come off like an inside out sock. cut the front legs at the elbows and cut the head off. Voila'.

Huntinbull


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

i used to have a video that showed a guy skin one in 30 sec. it was on huntingfootage.com but o tried to link it and it said you had to be a reg. user. it was really cool you can try and see if you can get it to work.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

MATTY DOG said:


> i used to have a video that showed a guy skin one in 30 sec. it was on huntingfootage.com but o tried to link it and it said you had to be a reg. user. it was really cool you can try and see if you can get it to work.


There was actually a video on this site that I watched. You know how that goes though, the guy does it in like 30 seconds and it is perfect. I watched it a couple times, I will get it, took me awhile to get my first squirrels, I have accomplished that. Next time we'll get it skinned.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

well good luck they are tough to skin. I usually have some one with me and we just cut through the skin in the middle of the back and each pull down then cut off at the foot joint and head, gut and place in the bag. It is best to do them right away. carry a bottle of water with you to rinse after cleaning.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Try this link:

http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=video&file=339Mr_SQUACKS_0002.WMV


----------

